# Yugoslavian Olympic team



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

Guys definitely on the team:

Dejan Bodiroga 73
Marko Jaric 78
Peja Stojakovic 77
Peja Drobnjak 75
Dejan Koturovic 72
Milos Vujanic 80
Dejan Tomasevic 73
Zarko Cabarkapa 81
Darko Milicic 85

possible last 3 players on a team of 12:

Igor Rakocevic 78
Vladimir Divac 68: last hurrah unlikely, but possible. Note, he didn't play in World Championships since he wanted the young guys to have a chance.
Aleksandar Pavlovic 83: not sure how good he is
Dragan Tarlac 73: not sure the team has a spot for the veteran
Vladimir Radmanovic 80: rode the pine because of friction with coach during Worlds
Zeljko Rebraca 72: friction with coach, he wasn't invited to try out for World Championship team
Ognjen Askrabic 79: Dallas has eyes on this guy, this guy is a mystery with talent
Milan Gurovic 76: very good player for a bunch of years. Probably better than 50% chance he makes team

My guess on starters:

center: Koturovic
pf: Tomasevic
sf: Bodiroga
sg: Peja
pg: Vujanic


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

Now THAT is a team! I hope they have a good run!


----------



## eckô (Feb 26, 2003)

watch for them to give the US team all they can handle and maybe more


----------



## RiSInG (Dec 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Desert Nomad</b>!
> 
> Dragan Tarlac 73: not sure the team has a spot for the veteran


Dragan Tarlac is not a player, is a joke. He's pathetic.. He plays for Real Madrid now and all the fans are disapointed with him. He earns a lot of money for doing nothing. Tarlac is just a joke...


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

I can't argue with that!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>eckô</b>!
> watch for them to give the US team all they can handle and maybe more


so you think that team can contend with kidd, iverson, kobe, tmac, duncan, garnett(if he's on the team), and everyone else? i really doubt that. i doubt that any team will even come without 20 points of the us. this yugo team would be a good match against last year's team and might be them a few times out of 10, but i really don't expect them to win this year(though 2nd isn't bad with the team the us will have this year).


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

They have no chance and will be dominated

They are lucky Kenyon won't be on the team!:upset:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> They have no chance and will be dominated
> 
> They are lucky Kenyon won't be on the team!:upset:


You are right and we will dominate anyone and everyone. 

God bless America.


----------



## Netsfan30 (Jun 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> They have no chance and will be dominated
> 
> They are lucky Kenyon won't be on the team!:upset:


I agree, Jefferson over Kmart? THats a shocker, i thought the kidda and Thorn were asking for Martin to be on the team, I wonder if he is upset or not.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah, now that the American team is actually taking the competition seriously!

The first "Dream Team" was fine, but when Dream Teams are appearing left and right, I have to root against them, no matter how patriotic I feel. These NBA players don't need gold medals! Make the US basketball team be all college/high school players.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Netsfan30</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, Jefferson over Kmart? THats a shocker, i thought the kidda and Thorn were asking for Martin to be on the team, I wonder if he is upset or not.


I like RJ...but, i am devastated


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Desert Nomad</b>!
> Guys definitely on the team:
> 
> Dejan Bodiroga 73
> ...


I'm not 100% sure on Cabarkapa or Koturovic (he has whole SEASONS that are off and on, we'll see how he does up to the Olypmics)



> Igor Rakocevic 78


God, i hope not.



> Vladimir Divac 68: last hurrah unlikely, but possible. Note, he didn't play in World Championships since he wanted the young guys to have a chance.


VLADE Divac ... and he did play last summer ... where did you get this?



> Dragan Tarlac 73: not sure the team has a spot for the veteran


Veteran? He's about 26-27 or so ... not a youth, but hardly a veteran. He'll be there.



> Vladimir Radmanovic 80: rode the pine because of friction with coach during Worlds


And might not be back because of it. Good talent, awful attitude, even Seattle is getting tired of him.




> Zeljko Rebraca 72: friction with coach, he wasn't invited to try out for World Championship team


No friction here, he just declined, wanted the summer off and the media went ballistic about it. He's made some indications that he will play in the olympics if they invite him.



> Ognjen Askrabic 79: Dallas has eyes on this guy, this guy is a mystery with talent


Mystery is about right. But i don't think he makes the team, baring injury to someone.




> My guess on starters:
> 
> center: Koturovic
> pf: Tomasevic
> ...


Koturovic has a chance to start because of the somewhat thin center position, but it really depends on how he plays between now and then. Like i said, the guy might not even make the team. If Rebraca is there and in good shape he will likely start.

Also look for Vlado Scepanovic to be back.

As for the US team, i think they will benefit more from playing the qualifying turnament together than from the attendance of the top stars. The last summers team wasn't a bad selection at all (though this one is better beyond a doubt) but what did them in was the lack of experience toghether. That, and bad coaching. They are deffenatly top contenders for the gold, but this isn't Barcelona '92 any more, every team will chalenge them, so don't expect every game to be a blowout. Remember that a very average Lithuanian team was one buzzer-beater away from beating them in the semies in Sidney 2000.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Desert Nomad</b>!
> Guys definitely on the team:
> 
> Dejan Bodiroga 73
> ...


I find it rather amusing that 4 years ago people would've probably just laughed at these players' names because they weren't "normal." It just shows how impressive the Euro talents are (especially Yugos) because I'm sure a large amount of the people who visit these boards now about half of the players listed. Also, I'm not too familiar with Yugoslavian BBall, besides most of the players over here. So, can someone fill me in why Vujanic is starting for the Olympics? I believe Jaric started for the World Championships (not 100% sure) and I remember he filled the role well. Distributed very nicely to a team loaded with shooters. I'm sure him as the Clipps starting PG will do much better than the DreMiller failure from this year.


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Yugoslavian Olympic team*



> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> 
> can someone fill me in why Vujanic is starting for the Olympics? I believe Jaric started for the World Championships (not 100% sure) and I remember he filled the role well. Distributed very nicely to a team loaded with shooters. I'm sure him as the Clipps starting PG will do much better than the DreMiller failure from this year.


Vujanic will likely start. He is a better finisher and passer than Jaric, but Jaric is a much better defender, and much more physical. So it might depend on team needs from game to game. 
The thing with Vujanic is that after being drafted in the second round last year (Knicks) and hardly making the national team, he simply exploded. First at the world's, and then in Partizan this year. If he had wated until this year to declare i think he would have easily been in the lottery, it was really that drastic. Even last summer he managed to nudge Jaric out of the starting lineup for about half the games in the turnament, and probably played more total minutes.

Also, bare in mind that nothing is written in stone yet, the olympics are more than a year away and a lot of things can change until then. Yugoslavia will play in the european championchips this summer, but without most of the big stars, because the basketball federation wants to check out the younger players and give them a "learning experience". Darko will likely be there, might even start. That tournament could change a few things when it comes to who gets a call in 2004


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the information and quick reply thief.


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

Thief,

I'm glad you brought up Scepanovic. I was going to put him down, but figured nobody would know him. Isn't he playing in Italy this year? How's he doing? Also, wasn't there a big stink about him not making the World Championship team? Actually, he wasn't even invited to tryouts was he?
Didn't Koturovic play pretty well at the Worlds?
Note, I just put Tarlac down since I figured politics might put him on the team more than ability. Strange things take place in European hoops.
What ya think of Tomasevic. He's getting older, but always seems to put up good numbers.
Also, I figured Aleksandar Smiljanic, who played in the Worlds, will lose his spot to some up and newcomer.
What's your thoughts on whether Divac plays or not? 
Is it conceivable that Milicic could be a starter.? Does he have that potential?


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Desert Nomad</b>!
> Thief,
> 
> I'm glad you brought up Scepanovic. I was going to put him down, but figured nobody would know him. Isn't he playing in Italy this year? How's he doing? Also, wasn't there a big stink about him not making the World Championship team? Actually, he wasn't even invited to tryouts was he?
> ...


Lots of stuff ... okay ...

Scepanovic is doing fine in Italy this season, and i really think he will be considered. You are right, there was a lot of fuss when he got cut from tryouts early because he was expected not only to make the team but to be one of the first guys off the bench. No one really ever gave a plausible explanation why he was cut. That opened the door for Smiljanic (who did not make the team, but was an alternate, just like Collison for the US team) and Vujanic. I doubt Smiljanic will crack the team.

Koturovic played very well in the worlds had a couple of HUGE games, but like I said he is very incosistant. After he left Partizan he fell of the radar playing in France and i think Turkey. Then he had a good season and got invited to the national team. The guy is 28 or 29, you can't say he's "breaking out" ... if he plays well between now and the summer of '04 he'll get a call again, but don't be too suprised if he gets lost in the shuffle again. On a side note he was very close to signing with the Raptors before this season, but they decided on Huffman instead (and that really turned out peachy )

Tarlac isn't really that bad. He's not NBA material, simply because he is a physical player and doesn't have the body to bang in the NBA, as his stint with the Bulls proved a few years back. If he is healthy i think he will be coming off the bench

Tomasevic is an enigma for me. He is soft, spineless, doesn't even look like he has any game to him, yet he was the best offensive rebounder in Europe two or three times. He is an odd player but the bottom line is that he is productive, and probbably still a top-5 PF in Europe. He is getting older now, but he is not that old, 31 i think (i'm too lazy to look all this stuff up right now), but he is nearing the end of his days for the national team, yes. Greece might be farewell for him, as it will surely be for Divac if he even plays.

Divac wants to play, no matter what he might say how he needs rest or whatever, he lives for this kind of stuff, and i think he will play his last stint with the national team there. Divac means a lot to the younger guys just being there, even if he doesn't play. He is somewhat of a cult figure in Yugo basketball and even players who don't listen to their coaches will listen to him. He gets respect from younger guys in a similar manner that Jordan here does.

As for Darko ... hmm ... I honestly have no clue. I think he will make the team, but bare in mind that he hasn't yet played for the senior team, and will deffenatly get his chance this summer in the european championships. Also since he is likely to come over to the NBA right away, he will have at least some NBA experience under his belt, which is something that seems to be regarded relatively highly right now. Perhaps even too much. He might start, but it will depend on what he does this summer in Sweden and in the NBA next season.


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

Also one more thing that compeltely slipped my mind: the official name of the country is now "Serbia & Montenegro" and that's the name they will be playing under. Not that it really matters, but just in case someone gets confused


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Desert Nomad</b>!
> Guys definitely on the team:
> 
> Dejan Bodiroga 73
> ...


I would rather have Kristic on the team then Koturovic. He is a better player this year alone. Plus think of one year of training in the NBA with Nets next year will help him alot


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thief</b>!
> 
> Tomasevic is an enigma for me. He is soft, spineless, doesn't even look like he has any game to him, yet he was the best offensive rebounder in Europe two or three times. He is an odd player but the bottom line is that he is productive, and probbably still a top-5 PF in Europe. He is getting older now, but he is not that old, 31 i think (i'm too lazy to look all this stuff up right now), but he is nearing the end of his days for the national team, yes. Greece might be farewell for him, as it will surely be for Divac if he even plays.


Tomasevic is an awesome player: one of the best passing centers I have ever seen. I think he ranks second or third in assists per game here in Spain. He was one of the main keys for Tau Vitoria to win the league last year and he is again one of the main reasons for Pamesa Valencia (where he plays this season) to be a top contender this year.

Oddly, when I saw him last year in the Worlds, his playing game with Yugo Team was different. He didn't (or couldn't) take advantage of his passing skills. It's a pity.

Finally, no way any US Team will win every game with more than 20 points of difference in each game. It won't happen. The world of basketball has changed for good.


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

The USA team is obvoiusly the favorite to win it all, but if he'll play with the same intensity and passion they had in the WC... everything can happen. 
In 2000 they should have thanked the Lithuania's guys inexperience when they chocked and missed a several FTs in the last minutes (and that team was really close to the best possible), while this year a team made a of second tire players (but not scrubs, they all were going to make max or close to max money) never took the lead against a team with only one player with any (marginal) NBA experience.


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

This is a good team but not a very good team like the US team, the US team will probably win by 15 points or more vs this team, there starting line up for us averages more then 25 ppg. That's 125 points right there, just there starting line up.


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

lol, there's only bball!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## eckô (Feb 26, 2003)

> This is a good team but not a very good team like the US team, the US team will probably win by 15 points or more vs this team, there starting line up for us averages more then 25 ppg. That's 125 points right there, just there starting line up.


:mrt: 

Ok, I have no idea what you have been smoking :naughty: but I have never seen that if you take players from different teams and put them together they will average the same amount of points. If according to your statement they would do so, how come it doesn't happen anywhere?!? All-Star game, or any other tournement.


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AleksandarN</b>!
> 
> I would rather have Kristic on the team then Koturovic. He is a better player this year alone. Plus think of one year of training in the NBA with Nets next year will help him alot


IF he plays for the Nets next year. Danilovic made a point about how he is not going to let both Krstic and Vujanic walk at the same time, and Vujanic is pretty much gone. If he stands true to his word the Nets will have to wait a year. And even if he does, he will likely be on the bench most of his first year, so it will not benefit him THAT much. Koturovic is strong as an ox, if he is "inspired" to play at that time i want him on the team. If Krstic has an excelent season in Partizan then cut Tarlac.



> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> 
> Tomasevic is an awesome player: one of the best passing centers I have ever seen. I think he ranks second or third in assists per game here in Spain. He was one of the main keys for Tau Vitoria to win the league last year and he is again one of the main reasons for Pamesa Valencia (where he plays this season) to be a top contender this year.
> 
> Oddly, when I saw him last year in the Worlds, his playing game with Yugo Team was different. He didn't (or couldn't) take advantage of his passing skills. It's a pity.


Okay, my favorite Tomasevic story (except for that time where he starred in a music video):
This was like 6 years ago, he was still with Partizan, they were playing a YUBA league game, i can't remeber against who. The other team's center gets whisled for a foul on Dejan, and he loses it (the other guy, not Tomasevic). He starts screaming at both Dejan and the ref, and Tomasevic is just standing there looking at him, didn't say a word. The guy even more enraged by his blank expression so he grabs Dejan's jersy by the shoulder-strings and rips them clean off. Tomasevic is still just standing there, silent and naked to the waste, looking at what's left of the jersey, with a "oh poop, now i have to go change" look on his face. The other guy is ejected ofcourse. 

Although he is very active on the floor i cannot forget how dead he looks when he's not playing. I really can't think of anyone in the NBA i could compare him to. I haven't seen too much of him in euro competition over the last few years, but i really doubt he's changed that much in terms of personality.
But the bottom line is that he is a very good player, and compliments this Yugo team well. I know he is a solid passer, but most all our big men can pass, so he doesn't stand out that much. He is there more to do the dirty work, rebound and play defense.


----------

